# Does the WWE use REAL thumbtacks in their matches?



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, they are.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

They stick into dudes backs, and arms and legs when they land on them.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Foley said that unless Orton had magnetic plates under his skin, they had to be real.

But there have been instances of fake barbed wire being used in WWE.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't even know how you'd fake a thumbtack. I've only seen them use them once myself. But I also stopped watching wrestling from '03-'12.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

DragonSleeper said:


> I don't even know how you'd fake a thumbtack. I've only seen them use them once myself. But I also stopped watching wrestling from '03-'12.


knock the points out and zoom out?

But still, falling on what would effectively be a pile of ljumbled legos wouldnt be pleasant either.


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

They're real, you can see blood on Ortons back when he lands on them and gets up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

DogSaget said:


> knock the points out and zoom out?
> 
> But still, falling on what would effectively be a pile of ljumbled legos wouldnt be pleasant either.


Cutting the points off you'd be landing on a bunch of blunt objects which would hurt even more. The points actually would make it easier. Besides, who's going to spend time cutting off the points of a thousand tacks?


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

FanSince88 said:


> I was watching HHH vs Cactus Jack and Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack.
> 
> Not sure if they used real thumbtacks.
> 
> ...


After the Orton vs. Cactus match, Jericho asked Orton, "How did you get those thumbtacks to stick to your back like that" and Orton told him that the tacks were real.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the bigger question is why did Orton act surprised that he got a back full of tacks when trying to RKO an opponent onto a bed of tacks.


----------



## Husky_Wyatt (Jul 29, 2013)

Those thumbstacks are just STDs waiting to poke someone.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't like the Orton/Foley match to be honest... Some of the spots were kinda tacky.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes WWE use real thumbtakcks. What would be the point in somehow faking them? The wrestlers probably hardly feel ny pain from them and they are rarely used.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, they do.

Thumbtacks would come sharp to take a bump on but wouldn't hurt as much as people think. Mick Foley (probably a bad example seeing as he'd do pretty much anything) himself has said they don't hurt as bad as people believe they do.

The thumbtacks are spread out across the mat - never clumped together in one spot - and you can usually see the performers that lay them out spreading them out evenly or maybe moving them about with their hand. When you land back first on this 'even' surface of thumbtacks, it's a large surface area for the pain to be distributed across, so doesn't hurt as much. Besides, the thumbtacks are tiny and don't go deep enough to cause real damage unless they're dirty and the wounds get infected or a disease is transmitted.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I think thumb tacks are dumb and don't want to see them again.

Honestly anything overly bloody or violent is simply a distraction. It's not good wrestling, it's a sideshow.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes indeed.


----------

